# Hilfe: Gentoo Programme Installieren für Newbies

## Jojo19750

Hallo,

Ich bin Neu und kenne mich mit Linux nicht aus.

Ich möchte unter Gentoo Programme installieren......In den Handbüchern steht auch alles sehr schön erklärt, aber mein System kennt den Befehl emerge nicht.

Beispiel aus Handbuch gentoo:

# emerge --search pdf

bash: emerge: command not found

hmmm

ich bin am verzweifeln

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Wo find ich den gentoo anfänger forum??

MFG Jojo

----------

## sh0r7y

bist du auch als root angemeldet?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Welchen Output bekommst du bei

```
cat /etc/gentoo-release
```

 :Question:   :Question: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

Auf emerge kann man auch als User zugreifen. Daran wird's nicht liegen.

Was ist denn das System, von dem aus du das machst? Die Live-CD? Oder noch die alte Distribution? (Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber wenn die erste Frage, die beim Aufziehen eines Gentoo-Systems kommt, nicht schon während der Installation auftritt, dann ist das suspekt ;-)

----------

## Jojo19750

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

gibt es den Befehl emerge in der Version 1.12.9 nicht??Last edited by Jojo19750 on Fri Oct 03, 2008 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jojo19750

Was ist denn das System, von dem aus du das machst? Die Live-CD? Oder noch die alte Distribution? 

Ein paar Infos zum System.

Ich möchte mich gerne mit Linux vertraut machen, um erste Einblicke von Linux zu bekommen,

 habe ich Moka5 als Virtuellen PC mit Linux (Gentoo) als Betriebssystem Installiert.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe....

MFG Jojo 

(ich hoffe das es Gentoo ist als System...)

----------

## Genone

Was genau hast du denn installiert? Eine URL wäre hilfreich. Viele vorgefertigte virtuelle Maschinen sind auf das absolut nötigste für einen bestimmten Zweck abgespeckt, ist also durchaus möglich dass in der von dir verwendeten VM der emerge Befehl explizit entfernt wurde.

----------

## gimpel

Was sagt denn

```
echo $PATH
```

?

----------

## kostja

Ich vermute, dass er sich das hier heruntergeladen hat:

http://lab.mokafive.com/node/69

MfG Konstantin

----------

## Jojo19750

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> echo $PATH
> ```
> ...

 

Also ich habe den Fearleess Browser von Moka5 http://lab.mokafive.com/ListDetail/furchtlosbrowser

 $ echo $PATH

/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin

Es wird wohl eine abgespeckte Linux Version sein, in dem der Befehl emerge nicht vorhanden ist.

Wie kann man dennoch Programme installieren??

MFG

----------

## l3u

Ich würde die ne ganz normale Gentoo-Installation empfehlen … einfach das machen, was im Handbuch steht.

----------

## musv

 *Jojo19750 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wird wohl eine abgespeckte Linux Version sein, in dem der Befehl emerge nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> Wie kann man dennoch Programme installieren??

 

Wenn du in einem normalen Gentoo Programme installieren willst, kommst um emerge nicht herum. 

Alternativ kannst nu natürlich auch die LFS-Methode anwenden. D.h. Pakete manuell runterladen, dann entpacken, ./configure, make, make install. Damit umgehst du allerdings das Paketmanagement. Für Dich hat das dann folgende Folgen (tolle Wortwiederholung): 

Du musst die Abhängigkeiten selber auflösen. D.h. andere Pakete vorher installieren, die das von Dir benötigte Programm noch braucht. Das kann relativ aufwendig werden. Das ist ansonsten die Aufgabe eines Paketmanagementsystems. 

Du musst die Configure-Parameter alle selbst festlegen. D.h. bei jedem Paket darfst erstmal die Readme durchlesen, mit welchen Optionen du das jeweilige Proggi installieren willst / musst / sollst. In Gentoo ist das normalerweise durch die USE-Flags geregelt.

Update / Upgrade heißt dann bei Dir: Altes Paket manuell deinstallieren, neues Paket auf oben beschriebene Weise installieren. Wird aufwendig und umständlich. 

Wenn du die Sourcen nicht aufhebst, wird Deinstallation lustig. 

Viel Spaß

----------

